# L-2800 Won't Start



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Geeze, since I started digging a hill for a new garage last December, my L-2800 has broken down three times. First, bolts broke off in the sub-frame of the loader. Second, a hydraulic cylinder shaft warped (now straightened and working again).

NOW............ the tractor cranked fine earlier today. I turned off the engine after a couple hours and it would not re-crank.

Here is what I did:

Hooked up charger. When I placed it on "50 amp boost," the meter showed a charged battery!! (What th' heck?)

*With CHARGER HOOKED UP, the solenoid was clicking and all dash lights on, but engine would not turn over.*

*With CHARGER UN-hooked, no lights and nothing happened. *

I cleaned battery terminals, checked all the fuses, and connections - - everything OK. I even tightened up a slightly loose belt on the alternator, but figured this would do nothing because it cranked fine earlier. 

*Battery is 5 1/2 years old.* Tractor is 2009 model. I was going to replace the battery soon.

QUESTION: Should I try a new battery first? OR................is it the starter? .................solenoid??? 

What th' heck could it be??

Why would the charger meter show full charge, but when un-hooked, no dash lights come on? Is the battery suddenly "so-dead" that nothing works? 

THANKS so much for reading this.

Take care, Bo in NC


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bocash3,

You have a DEAD BATTERY.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

THANKS, BigT !!

Makes sense. 

However, it was just weird that the tractor cranked easily earlier and then just died a couple hours later after engine was warm and I turned it off for a couple minutes.

I guess it was just "time for that battery to go." 

Will cure this problem in the morning.

Thanks again and take care, Bo


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

**UPDATE:

Replaced 5 1/2 year old original battery with a Duralast GOLD from Auto Zone. Cold Cranking AMPS were stronger on this one than original. Not cheap, but guaranteed for 4 years. 

Am back in the saddle !!

Thanks to y'all. Take care, Bo


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We all like happy endings.


----------



## Dan Adcock (Nov 12, 2017)

bocash3 said:


> Geeze, since I started digging a hill for a new garage last December, my L-2800 has broken down three times. First, bolts broke off in the sub-frame of the loader. Second, a hydraulic cylinder shaft warped (now straightened and working again).
> 
> NOW............ the tractor cranked fine earlier today. I turned off the engine after a couple hours and it would not re-crank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Adcock (Nov 12, 2017)

I just replaced a battery today because the tractor wouldn't start. It started this morning. This is the way a battery with a dead cell acts


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Flat dead you'll have nothing,just about dead clicking noise,almost dead motor will try and turn over than quit.


----------

